# 2017 - 2018 Hunt Results so far...



## oldfatbubba (Nov 11, 2017)

I've updated my WMA hunting results report with 2017/2018 results to date.   

Click HERE to view the file.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 21, 2017)

I just posted an update with results through Nov 20


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 30, 2017)

...report updated through Nov 30...


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2017)

...report updated through Dec 8...


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 15, 2017)

Updated through Dec 14


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 31, 2017)

Updated through Dec 29


----------

